# My 1st Tank Setup



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

my first tank setup


getting a 120 litre in few week so that will be fun to setup


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Epic Banners said:


> my first tank setup
> 
> 
> getting a 120 litre in few week so that will be fun to setup


Very nice.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice! Looks good


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice tank. What brand is it? I like the look of the hood, I've never seen any like that locally.


----------

